# Did You Ever Have A Crush on an Actor/Actress?



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

_*I know I'm fond of a lot of them and think many are attractive, and some great actors/actresses.*_
_
*I did, when I was very much younger, have a crush and it was on Tony Curtis!  Thought he was so Cute!*
_
*So, did you or do you have any crushes on any of them?



*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2021)

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Anthony Hopkins


I'm not sure I know of him but he sounds familiar.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2021)

@Ruthanne
He was Hannibal Lecter in Silence Of The Lambs .. probably his best known role, but in many other outstanding film roles. Remains Of The Day continues to be my favourite. My brother had the honour to work on two films with him, some years ago. I wish I'd asked him to get an autograph for me.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Nov 12, 2021)

Crush?
Why limit yourself to one?
At age 13, i had a crush on Elizabeth Taylor, Jane Russel and Marylin Monroe: I courted
them virtually every night at bedtime.
The fantasies only included hugging and kissing : there were other behaviors I had
heard of, but they were far away at age 13. 

I knew there was more to the girl/boy thing besides  platonic fantasies, but the nearest girl was several
miles away


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2021)

I remember when I was 5-6  years old,  I had the biggest crush on TV star  Garry Moore (early 50's)  ...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 12, 2021)

John Wayne


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 12, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> So, did you or do you have any crushes on any of them?


Crush?

Yeah, and fantasies
Many scenes would run thru my preteen head

Still do;


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 12, 2021)

Al Pacino






These days, Sam Elliott--Oh, my stars at the voice!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 12, 2021)

When I was four years old I told everyone I was going to marry Tony Curtis when I grew up.
Since then, maybe:
Orson Wells,
Herbert Marshall,
Burt Lancaster,
Dennis Morgan,
Glenn Ford,
Monte Wooley,
Gregory Peck,
Richard Todd,
Tom Selleck.
Dan Haggerty  Oh Yeah!
haha!
Not CRUSHES, exactly, just feminine fluttering!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

I also have had a crush on Nicolas Cage.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 12, 2021)

Good choice! @Ruthanne


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2021)

Growing up I had quite a few crushes. Of course on the Top of the list was Elvis, then Michael J.Fox, Armond Assante, and Cary Grant.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 12, 2021)

No, I prefer real women


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> No, I prefer real women


Ha, ha, I was wondering when you would come around!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 12, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I was wondering when you would come around!


Just barely here, posting with left hand only is a challenge.  Mostly reading.


----------



## jujube (Nov 12, 2021)

Michael Landon.  <sigh>


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Just barely here, posting with left hand only is a challenge.  Mostly reading.


I know how that is!  Have had a bad right hand problem.  I hope it gets better.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

jujube said:


> Michael Landon.  <sigh>


Oh, he was definitely a cutie!  I liked him, too, and Pernell Roberts--Yum!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @Ruthanne
> He was Hannibal Lecter in Silence Of The Lambs .. probably his best known role, but in many other outstanding film roles.
> 
> View attachment 194281


Oh yes, the cannibal! He's a great actor!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Crush?
> Why limit yourself to one?
> At age 13, i had a crush on Elizabeth Taylor, Jane Russel and Marylin Monroe: I courted
> them virtually every night at bedtime.
> ...


Oh I've had a crush on more than one, too.  I'm just trying to remember who all of them are/were!  lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Growing up I had quite a few crushes. Of course on the Top of the list was Elvis, then Michael J.Fox, Armond Assante, and Cary Grant.
> View attachment 194290 View attachment 194291


Definitely cuties!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 12, 2021)

When I was in my early teens I adored Dale Robertson. 
That was when I was in my cowboy mode. I loved them all but he was special I even loved his horse.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When I was in my early teens I adored Dale Robertson.
> That was when I was in my cowboy mode. I loved them all but he was special I even loved his horse.
> View attachment 194310


He's a looker, that's for sure, Ruth!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 12, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh, he was definitely a cutie!  I liked him, too, and Pernell Roberts--Yum!


Really?  Of the three sons on Bonanza, I liked Dan Blocker the best!  I cried when he died.
He seemed the most masculine; solid!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 12, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> He's a looker, that's for sure, Ruth!


@Ruthanne, I know. I haven't thought of him in years and seeing his photo again gave me goose bumps. Glad hubby isn't a member here. lol


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 12, 2021)

Natalie Wood. I thought she was the most beautiful woman in Hollywood, but also I imagined she was sweet and friendly.
After seeing the movies Logan's Run and An American Werewolf in London, I had a crush on Jenny Gutter.

Some others off the top of my head (and heart) were...
Ali MacGraw
Angela Bassett
Alfre Woodard
Katharine Ross


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Nov 12, 2021)

Omar Sharif, I fell in love with his dreamy eyes and lovely accent!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2021)

Paul Newman.  @Ruthanne, I like Nicholas Cage too.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)

Those piercing blue eyes _*had*_ me in a state of hypnosis for ages.  Those pouty lips weren't bad either.  

Paul Newman


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> Omar Sharif, I fell in love with his dreamy eyes and lovely accent!


Me, too! I used to think my dad looked like Omar Sharif and told him one day. He had the same eyes.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

@SeaBreeze  and @PamfromTx I forgot how adorable Paul Newman is/was!  Let's not forget Robert Redford!!  I had forgot about him, too!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2021)

jujube said:


> Michael Landon.  <sigh>


I think a lot of us liked Little Joe.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> @SeaBreeze  and @PamfromTx I forgot how adorable Paul Newman is/was!  Let's not forget Robert Redford!!  I had forgot about him, too!
> 
> View attachment 194315
> 
> ...


Love his hair ... and him too, @Ruthanne


----------



## MrPants (Nov 12, 2021)

Sophia Loren for sure when I was in my formative years.
I was very attracted to her .... um ....er personality?


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 12, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> @SeaBreeze  and @PamfromTx I forgot how adorable Paul Newman is/was!  Let's not forget Robert Redford!!  I had forgot about him, too!
> 
> View attachment 194315
> 
> ...


Yes!!! He was very handsome!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2021)

For a while I liked Sal Mineo, kind of a bad boy vibe.  When very young, around 12, I liked Dr. Kildare (Richard Chamerlain).






Matt Dillon


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 12, 2021)

There are many men listed here that I also had crushes on. What about Christopher Reeve and Cary Grant?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Sophia Loren for sure when I was in my formative years.
> I was very attracted to her .... um ....er personality?
> View attachment 194318


She sure is beautiful there!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

Besides being a GREAT actor IMO I felt attracted to Robert DeNiro!


----------



## timoc (Nov 12, 2021)

Did You Ever Have A Crush on an Actor/Actress?​
*Absolutely*, definitely, a Goddess of all my dreams, but she will remain secret, well I'm not telling you lot who I dream about, a gentleman never tells. Chuck a few drams of a good single malt down me and I might give you a clue.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

timoc said:


> Did You Ever Have A Crush on an Actor/Actress?​
> *Absolutely*, definitely, a Goddess of all my dreams, but she will remain secret, well I'm not telling you lot who I dream about, a gentleman never tells. Chuck a few drams of a good single malt down me and I might give you a clue.


Oh come on @timoc We all want to know!


----------



## timoc (Nov 12, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh come on @timoc We all want to know!


You can tie my wrist together and hang me up in the air like you've done before, Ruth, and tickle me under my feet, but I'll never tell.


----------



## Shero (Nov 12, 2021)

timoc said:


> You can tie my wrist together and hang me up in the air like you've done before, Ruth, and tickle me under my feet, but I'll never tell.


As if we didn't know! It's the lady across the road, the one you mow the lawn for


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)

@timoc  , how's your injured foot, by the way?!?  Did you see a doctor for it?


----------



## timoc (Nov 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> As if we didn't know! It's the lady across the road, the one you mow the lawn for


Wrong,  she's the lady I try to woo, but often gives me a slap across the kisser.


----------



## timoc (Nov 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @timoc  , how's your injured foot, by the way?!?  Did you see a doctor for it?


Thanks for asking, Pam, it's on the mend.
Trying to see a doctor over here is nigh on impossible, but I did manage to see the surgery nurse and she told me to, "Hop it."


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

timoc said:


> Thanks for asking, Pam, it's on the mend.
> Trying to see a doctor over here is nigh on impossible, but I did manage to see the surgery nurse and she told me to, "Hop it."


I didn't know about that till now @timoc   I wish you better foot health soon!,,


----------



## Llynn (Nov 12, 2021)

In the first row center pit where I and my sweaty prepubescent gang sat on Friday nights, and when we were exposed to the rare movie not heavily laden with horses and guns Ava and Rita got the most appreciation although we were collectively driven out of our gourds by the divine Hedy. 

Although I never let it out publicly, as a pre-teen I was kinda sweet on Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

Llynn said:


> In the first row center pit where I and my sweaty prepubescent gang sat on Friday nights, and when we were exposed to the rare movie not heavily laden with horses and guns Ava and Rita got the most appreciation although we were collectively driven out of our gourds by the divine Hedy.
> 
> Although I never let it out publicly, as a pre-teen I was kinda sweet on Audrey Hepburn.


Cool!  Great actresses!


----------



## oldpop (Nov 12, 2021)

I have always been right partial to Hedy Lamarr. She was very smart  and very beautiful.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

oldpop said:


> I have always been right partial to Hedy Lamarr. She was very smart  and very beautiful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 194329


She's beautiful yes.


----------



## David777 (Nov 12, 2021)

Black and white television was the new American cultural fixture in the 1950s.  At that age my little heart liked  *Darla* (Jean Hood) in the Our Gang *Little Rascals* and *Judy* Gale (Judy Garland ) in *The Wizard of Oz* that I no doubt watched on The Wonderful World of Disney some Sunday night.

At age 6 recall our family of 5 going to see at a night time drive-in the science fiction classic *Forbidden Planet* (1953) that starred a youthful Anne Francis as *Altaira Morbius* the young beautiful love interest of Leslie Nielsen, Warren Stevens, and Jack Kelly who had arrived in a planet Earth space ship that had come to return her scientist resistant father Walter Pidgeon back to Earth. 

Shy I, had a crush on all the other little girls in First Grade as would push them on our school swings.


----------



## Jace (Nov 12, 2021)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 12, 2021)

jujube said:


> Michael Landon.  <sigh>


Hey, me too!!


----------



## Jules (Nov 12, 2021)

James Garner.  I found him sexy right up until the end.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 12, 2021)

Way back when..Terry Moore. We were so in love, or at least I was..


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2021)

Adele: Not a teenage crush but a crush


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> She's beautiful yes.


As intelligent as she was glamorous


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> As intelligent as she was glamorous





fmdog44 said:


> As intelligent as she was glamorous


I wouldn't know.  She was before my time.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 12, 2021)

I had a crush on Olivia Newton-John in the 70's.  I had every one of her albums.  I also had a crush on one of the young girls in Dark Shadows.  I actually wrote a letter to her.  (No response.)

Now I have a crush on Jason Momoa.  How times change.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 12, 2021)

David777 said:


> At age 6 recall our family of 5 going to see at a night time drive-in the science fiction classic *Forbidden Planet* (1953) that starred a youthful Anne Francis as *Altaira Morbius* the young beautiful love interest of Leslie Nielsen, Warren Stevens, and Jack Kelly who had arrived in a planet Earth space ship that had come to return her scientist resistant father Walter Pidgeon back to Earth.


Ann Frabcus was okay, I preferred Robbie myself.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 12, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Way back when..Terry Moore. We were so in love, or at least


Loving Terry Moore was dangerous, you see the size of her boy friend (King Kong)?
She did a spread in Playboy when she was in her fifties, one fine looking lady.
I knew nothing of soft lights,...


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 12, 2021)

No, I have only had crushes on men IRL. No famous people.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 13, 2021)

I've had a few crushes on male actors in TV/film over the years
Edward Mulhare who played' Capt Daniel Gregg' in TV version of'Ghost&Mrs Muir' '68-'70 .I can now watch episodes on Youtube Then he played' Devon Miles' in NBC's 'Knight Rider' '82-'86,played David Hasselhoff's boss. He was the main reason I watched the show,didn't have the beard,still handsome as he grew older
Gene Hackman
James Garner
Anthony Hopkins
Brian Dennehy


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 13, 2021)

Janice Joplin. She was such a free spirit, and had that living life to the fullest smile.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2021)

Sean Connery .. may he R.I.P.
My brother had the honour of working with Mr. Connery on The Russia House. He was kind enough to give my brother a signed photo for his birthday, which the crew requested.


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 13, 2021)

https://images.app.goo.gl/A246crpBBZ7hYaCBA


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 13, 2021)

My earliest crush was (of course) on Roy Rogers and Trigger.  I was really upset when my mother explained that I could not marry him (and ride Trigger) when I grew up.

Since I went to the movie matinee on Saturday afternoons, I watch just about all of the western movies that came out in the 1950’s, and my favorite actor that I had a huge crush on , was Audie Murphy.
Later, it was also Yul Brynner, who totally mesmerized me with those piercing eyes of his.



Or maybe, it was just those cowboy boots and hats that always got my attention……


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 13, 2021)

My teen crush - Gregory Peck.  Dated a 'look like' for a while.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 13, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I wouldn't know.  She was before my time.


Actually she wasn't before my time, sorry.  I just wasn't familiar with her.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 14, 2021)

Susan st.James

loved her in Macmillan and Wife.

And a bit later on Jennifer Aniston


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 14, 2021)

timoc said:


> Did You Ever Have A Crush on an Actor/Actress?​
> *Absolutely*, definitely, a Goddess of all my dreams, but she will remain secret, well I'm not telling you lot who I dream about, a gentleman never tells. Chuck a few drams of a good single malt down me and I might give you a clue.


Just a wild guess Timoc, but there was a young lady who set many a pulse racing, back in the day.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 14, 2021)

As a teenager, my future wife had a crush on James Coburn. When her mother met me she said to her daughter, "No prizes for guessing why you fancy him.

I couldn't see the likeness, but I did enjoy the flattery.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Just a wild guess Timoc, but there was a young lady who set many a pulse racing, back in the day.
> View attachment 194478


Who is that?


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 14, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Who is that?


Singer, actress and one time squeeze of Mick Jagger, Marianne Faithfull.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Singer, actress and one time squeeze of Mick Jagger, Marianne Faithfull.


Thank you.  I know of her but this is the first picture I've seen of her.


----------



## win231 (Nov 14, 2021)

I thought it would be nice to be stranded on an island with Dawn Wells.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Sean Connery .. may he R.I.P.
> My brother had the honour of working with Mr. Connery on The Russia House. He was kind enough to give my brother a signed photo for his birthday, which the crew requested.
> 
> View attachment 194395


you wouldn't have liked him Pinks, he was a woman beater....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Just a wild guess Timoc, but there was a young lady who set many a pulse racing, back in the day.
> View attachment 194478


whose that ?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> I've had a few crushes on male actors in TV/film over the years
> Edward Mulhare who played' Capt Daniel Gregg' in TV version of'Ghost&Mrs Muir' '68-'70 .I can now watch episodes on Youtube Then he played' Devon Miles' in NBC's 'Knight Rider' '82-'86,played David Hasselhoff's boss. He was the main reason I watched the show,didn't have the beard,still handsome as he grew older
> Gene Hackman
> James Garner
> ...


Everyone says my husband at one time in his life looked like Anthony Hopkins....

I agree about Brian Dennehy ..may he R.I.P... but I loved his very masculine  quiet manner, but with the gentle eyes and smile


----------



## timoc (Nov 14, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Just a wild guess Timoc, but there was a young lady who set many a pulse racing, back in the day.
> View attachment 194478


And this is how she sounded and looked for real.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 22, 2021)

oldpop said:


> I have always been right partial to Hedy Lamarr. She was very smart  and very beautiful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 194329


I just learned she had some serious money problems even to the point of getting arrested for shoplifting junk.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> I thought it would be nice to be stranded on an island with Dawn Wells.
> View attachment 194492


So, you were one of the Dawn rather than Tina fans.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 22, 2021)

timoc said:


> And this is how she sounded and looked for real.


I can't even post the video of Why'd You Do It from the 70's because it would probably be banned, but she definitely got dark.


----------



## win231 (Nov 22, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> So, you were one of the Dawn rather than Tina fans.


Yes, I prefer real cuteness & personality to made-up beauty.  
But either one of them could help me pick coconuts.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, I prefer real cuteness & personality to made-up beauty.
> But either one of them could help me pick coconuts.


Haha!  Maybe not these days!  Dawn was the better long-term choice.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 22, 2021)

Brigette Bardot


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 22, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Haha!  Maybe not these days!  Dawn was the better long-term choice.
> 
> View attachment 195657


Yes, unfortunately not all of my crushes have aged well but I liked Tina Louise too!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 22, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Brigette Bardot


Yes, she was a beautiful woman.  We visited St. Tropez, and it is an homage to Brigitte Bardot.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 22, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I just learned she had some serious money problems even to the point of getting arrested for shoplifting junk.


Yes she was arrested for shoplifting at least twice. Once in 1966 she was acquitted of that charge and again in 1991 where she was processed at the scene and not taken to the police station. In the 1991 incident a deferred prosecution was agreed to. The Florida state attorney would drop the charges if Hedy promised to stay out of trouble for one year.  During World War ll she patented an invention that constantly changed radio frequencies, making it difficult for the Axis powers to decode radio messages. The invention helped the Navy make their torpedo systems more stealthy and make it less likely for the torpedoes to be rendered useless by enemies. Eventually her invention contributed to what we now call WiFi. A very interesting lady and also very beautiful.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 22, 2021)

Sally Fields was/still is my all time #1 crush.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 22, 2021)

Then there is Ann-Margaret, so sensual.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 22, 2021)

Can't forget Mary Tyler Moore.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 22, 2021)

Marlo Thomas


----------



## timoc (Nov 23, 2021)

Oooooh. Kitty McShane, I had a liking for her Mam too, until I found out that she was a fella.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 23, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I can't even post the video of Why'd You Do It from the 70's because it would probably be banned, but she definitely got dark.


If those videos would get you banned, then you can expect my disappearance anytime soon. This is what a life of self indulgence does to your body and appearance. (Should I say goodbye now?)


----------



## Verisure (Nov 23, 2021)

*BB*. Only *BB*. Forever *BB.*


----------



## Verisure (Nov 24, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> If those videos would get you banned, then you can expect my disappearance anytime soon. This is what a life of self indulgence does to your body and appearance. (Should I say goodbye now?)
> View attachment 195754


Mary Hopkins?


----------



## Verisure (Nov 24, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Then there is Ann-Margaret, so sensual.
> 
> View attachment 195672


Help me out here, Nathan. I saw the Bob Hope show in Vietnam '66 - '67 but I cannot remember if it was Ann-Margaret or Joey Hetherton. Maybe both? Maybe neither? I remember that she had nice legs!


----------



## Verisure (Nov 24, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Singer, actress and one time squeeze of Mick Jagger, Marianne Faithfull.


Oh, yes I see now. But it was Mary Hopkins who sang *"Goodbye"*.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 24, 2021)

No, not an actor but a singer. The moment he walked out onto the Apollo theater stage about 55 years ago, I started crushing on (the late) Pervis Jackson of the Spinners. I even wrote him a letter and he wrote back, enclosing a personal snapshot with the letter. A couple of years later I got to meet him, then sit and chat with him backstage at The Cheetah, a club in N.Y.C. where they were performing. My BFF at the time was astonished at my cool.  This is the promo pic that was in the program for the Apollo show. Pervis, who was their bass, is the last one on the right.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 24, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> No, not an actor but a singer. The moment he walked out onto the Apollo theater stage about 55 years ago, I started crushing on (the late) Pervis Jackson of the Spinners. I even wrote him a letter and he wrote back, enclosing a personal snapshot with the letter. A couple of years later I got to meet him, then sit and chat with him backstage at The Cheetah, a club in N.Y.C. where they were performing. My BFF at the time was astonished at my cool. This is the promo pic that was in the program for the Apollo show. Pervis, who was their bass, is the last one on the right.
> 
> View attachment 195888


Nice, so nice!  I felt something similar for Florence Ballard but I never wrote her.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 24, 2021)

When I was about 11, I thought I'd grow up to marry Roy Rogers.  10yrs. later, his wife was a patient of mine and when I met him, my first thought was, "What was I thinking?"   Oh he looked the same, was very nice, etc., but I had grown up.


----------



## charry (Nov 24, 2021)

David Cassidy ....


----------



## fatboy (Nov 24, 2021)

Valerie Bertinelli


----------



## Lara (Nov 24, 2021)

When I was a senior in high school there was a TV show called *"McCloud"*. I had a thing for McCloud who was too old for me. But he was a private investigator in the city who always wore a nice office tie and white collar...but with light blue worn jeans, and a soft suede coat with sheeps wool collar, and a cowboy hat. He was a good guy but I think it was all about what he wore.

Then I notice this nice guy in my senior class who wasn't popular but I didn't care...he dressed just like McCloud, without the hat but had the exact same soft suede coat and collar, and was a nice guy as well. I fell head over heels in love with him! My first love.

McCloud talking to guest appearance, John Denver...


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 24, 2021)

Nope!  I don't know why but I never did.  I had a crush on a girl in high school but she was a real girl in my class.  Actors have too much makeup and they play roles.  In real life they are different.  That is why I always married real women with talent, great personalities, sense of humour and brains.  If they were beautiful that was just a bonus but not the reason I married them.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Nice, so nice!  I felt something similar for Florence Ballard but I never wrote her.


Florence was my favorite Supreme, and I think she was the cutest!  Always told you we had much in common!


----------



## Verisure (Nov 24, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> When I was about 11, I thought I'd grow up to marry Roy Rogers.  10yrs. later, his wife was a patient of mine and when I met him, my first thought was, "What was I thinking?"   Oh he looked the same, was very nice, etc., but I had grown up.


Did you sing "Happy Trails" and strum along on your guitar as Dale left the hospital?


----------



## Verisure (Nov 24, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Florence was my favorite Supreme, and I think she was the cutest!


I agree. There was a sweetness about her, something the _I'm the best - in your face - ain't I sumpin'_ lead singer definitely did not have.* Florence Ballard & the Supremes* made quite a few good hit records.


Pepper said:


> Always told you we had much in common!


No use in denying it.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 24, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> ...... Actors have too much makeup......


A few of us have seen some of them waking up in the morning and some of them actually remove their make-up before they go to bed ..... not many but a couple of them do.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Help me out here, Nathan. I saw the Bob Hope show in Vietnam '66 - '67 but I cannot remember if it was Ann-Margaret or Joey Hetherton. Maybe both? Maybe neither? I remember that she had nice legs!


 I missed the Bob Hope show in January '71, was down in the Delta...was hoping to catch a chopper flight but it was first come first served, with higher ranking officers/NCOs  butting in line ahead of everyone... The last Bob Hope show in Vietnam.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 24, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I missed the Bob Hope show in January '71, was down in the Delta...was hoping to catch a chopper flight but it was first come first served, with higher ranking officers/NCOs  butting in line ahead of everyone... The last Bob Hope show in Vietnam.


Don't worry. There were about 56 gazillion guys there in '66 so if you weren't in front you wouldn't have seen very much anyway. The worst part was Bob Hope's comments about us afterwards. He said that we were bad for morale because some of the guys were flashing peace signs. Screw him. I'd like to have seen the b'stard walk in our boots and then talk about morale! Anyway, the peace sign was the same in WW II just that it had a different connotation. It's his fault if he couldn't go with the flow.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Did you sing "Happy Trails" and strum along on your guitar as Dale left the hospital?


I would have had my larynx removed the way I sing.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 24, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I would have had my larynx removed the way I sing.


Oh yeah, I didn't think about that.


----------



## MrPants (Nov 24, 2021)

Lara said:


> When I was a senior in high school there was a TV show called *"McCloud"*. I had a thing for McCloud who was too old for me. But he was a private investigator in the city that always wore a nice office tie and white collar...but with light worn jeans, and a soft suede coat with sheeps wool collar, and a cowboy hat. He was a good guy but I think it was all about what he wore.
> 
> Then I notice this nice guy in my senior class who wasn't popular but I didn't care...he dressed just like McCloud, without the hat but had the exact same soft suede coat and collar, and was a nice guy as well. I fell head over heels in love with him! My first love.
> 
> ...


Dennis Weaver also played Chester, Matt Dillons constant sidekick and 'unofficial' deputy in the western TV series Gunsmoke.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 24, 2021)

Irish McCalla:











A true Hollywood GODDESS!



https://www.google.com/search?q=iri...w&biw=1366&bih=665&dpr=1#imgrc=pKjMQy31WxAfDM





I've had crushes on other goddesses such as Joi Lansing, Jayne Mansfield, Lorna Gray, Barbara Slater.  To me, today's Hollywood beauties do not even begin to approach this type of beauty.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 24, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Dennis Weaver also played Chester, Matt Dillons constant sidekick and 'unofficial' deputy in the western TV series Gunsmoke.


Also in the excellent TV film *Duel* from 1971.


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

*Keanu Reeves*


*Antonio Banderas



Jason Isacs

*


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 24, 2021)

Barbara Slater was incredibly beautiful, talented, glamorous, and a good dancer.  But she had one major flaw that kept her from being a Hollywood Super Star.  Can you spot that "flaw" from this glam photo?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 24, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Barbara Slater was incredibly beautiful, talented, glamorous, and a good dancer.  But she had one major flaw that kept her from being a Hollywood Super Star.  Can you spot that "flaw" from this glam photo?


Well it doesn't look like she has any clothes on underneath the feather shawl, but I wouldn't consider that a flaw.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 24, 2021)

She has an arrow stuck in the top middle of her head and one of her thumbs looks like a toe.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 24, 2021)

Pepper said:


> She has an arrow stuck in the top middle of her head and one of her thumbs looks like a toe.


Nit-picker.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm still sittin' by the phone waiting for *Susan Hayward* to call me and ask for a date.


----------



## MrPants (Nov 24, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Barbara Slater was incredibly beautiful, talented, glamorous, and a good dancer.  But she had one major flaw that kept her from being a Hollywood Super Star.  Can you spot that "flaw" from this glam photo?


Her right eye looks different than her left eye - maybe it's just the angle she's sitting at?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> If those videos would get you banned, then you can expect my disappearance anytime soon. This is what a life of self indulgence does to your body and appearance. (Should I say goodbye now?)
> View attachment 195754


I see nothing wrong with either.  Beautiful hair in both photos.  People do change with age of course.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 24, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Well it doesn't look like she has any clothes on underneath the feather shawl, but I wouldn't consider that a flaw.





Pepper said:


> She has an arrow stuck in the top middle of her head and one of her thumbs looks like a toe.





MrPants said:


> Her right eye looks different than her left eye - maybe it's just the angle she's sitting at?







Beautiful Barbara Slater's ONE flaw?

She was *SIX FEET*   tall!



Try though they may, Hollywood could not find so much as one suitable leading man for her.  Even in her bare feet she still towered over just about every actor they had.  If she wore glam costumes with heels she would have been even taller.  She tried out for many roles but was turned down because of this one  "flaw".  Sadly, that's just the way it was in Hollywood back then as actresses were mostly restricted to roles as romantic partners for fictional heroes.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 24, 2021)

Her right eye is wonky....


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 24, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Her right eye is wonky....




I fell utterly in love with her about 60 years ago when she appeared on TV with my hero Curly:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 24, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> When I was about 11, I thought I'd grow up to marry Roy Rogers.  10yrs. later, his wife was a patient of mine and when I met him, my first thought was, "What was I thinking?"   Oh he looked the same, was very nice, etc., but I had grown up.


I always thought Roy was so cute. How cool that you got to meet them and actually had Dale as a patient!


----------



## MickaC (Nov 24, 2021)

Richard Chamberlain.......Starred in " Thorn Birds ".
Also
Christopher Plummer.......Starred in " Thorn Birds " as well.
IMO.......the best Love Story i've ever seen......i forget the name of the leading actress.
This 4 part movie stole my heart.


----------



## Lara (Nov 24, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Barbara Slater was incredibly beautiful, talented, glamorous, and a good dancer.  But she had one major flaw that kept her from being a Hollywood Super Star.  Can you spot that "flaw" from this glam photo?


She had a mole between her eye and her nose?


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 25, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I always thought Roy was so cute. How cool that you got to meet them and actually had Dale as a patient!


Who'd of thunk?


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 25, 2021)

Michelle Pfeiffer could use her _Catwoman _whip on me anytime, and I’d beg for more!  _Me-ow!  _


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 25, 2021)

Lara said:


> When I was a senior in high school there was a TV show called *"McCloud"*. I had a thing for McCloud who was too old for me. But he was a private investigator in the city who always wore a nice office tie and white collar...but with light blue worn jeans, and a soft suede coat with sheeps wool collar, and a cowboy hat. He was a good guy but I think it was all about what he wore.
> 
> Then I notice this nice guy in my senior class who wasn't popular but I didn't care...he dressed just like McCloud, without the hat but had the exact same soft suede coat and collar, and was a nice guy as well. I fell head over heels in love with him! My first love.
> 
> ...


I also had a crush on Dennis Weaver who played' Mc Cloud' '70-'77,great show Sue


----------



## Verisure (Nov 25, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Her right eye is wonky....


I think they call it _"drop eye"_. Anyway, she's got nice gams.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 25, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I always thought Roy was so cute. How cool that you got to meet them and actually had Dale as a patient!


I was always sceptical of any cowboy's sexuality who wore his britches *inside* his boots. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 25, 2021)

Had two in my high school days.

Agent 99 - Barbara Feldon
Avengers - Diana Rigg

Really like the 'Avengers' show, but I'd also watch the silly 'Get Smart' just to catch
a glimpse of Barbara.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 25, 2021)

As I remember it Doris Day was my first, I then saw '7 Brides for 7 Brothers' so Jane Powell was next.   I moved on after that with many 1 night stands . I think my last was 'Reba' until my wife pointed out she had no upper lip. Then, nothing!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 25, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> Had two in my high school days.
> 
> Agent 99 - Barbara Feldon
> Avengers - Diana Rigg
> ...


Omg, how could I have forgotten those two!   Yes, major crush on both!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 25, 2021)

We all dream of Jeannie:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 25, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Richard Chamberlain.......Starred in " Thorn Birds ".
> Also
> Christopher Plummer.......Starred in " Thorn Birds " as well.
> IMO.......the best Love Story i've ever seen......i forget the name of the leading actress.
> This 4 part movie stole my h





MickaC said:


> Richard Chamberlain.......Starred in " Thorn Birds ".
> Also
> Christopher Plummer.......Starred in " Thorn Birds " as well.
> IMO.......the best Love Story i've ever seen......i forget the name of the leading actress.
> This 4 part movie stole my heart.


Hi Mick,the actress is Rachel Ward who played the adult'Meggie' She fell in love with Bryan Brown who played' Luke O'Neill,they've been married since '83 have 3 kids Sue


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2021)

I forgot about the crush I have on these 2 guys.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 25, 2021)

Not an actor, but George Harrison was always in my dreams.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 25, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> We all dream of Jeannie:


I don't know what the hell she saw in J.R.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 30, 2021)

*Norma Jean Wofford:*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 1, 2021)

OOOps.


----------

